# Sticky  Recall on Murray's



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

If anyone has bought one of these there is a recall on them.

Recall on Murray's


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

mines a 20 inch but the model number for the recall does not have my model number


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is an earlier recall on push mowers and tractors from 2003:

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml03/03089.html


----------



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

"stop using and discard"............YEAH RIGHT!


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

...guess my '85 GT ain't covered, huh? lol

Bob


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

What a bunch of crap.


----------

